# Daft Punk Lathe work



## xXFIRE_WIREXx (23 Jul 2013)

Hi i posted on here a while ago looking for some parts turned.

Due to some complications i still need the work done.

Looking to have some parts cut for a small project i am working on. Parts will be turned from 6 and 8 mm aluminium rod. Which i can supply. 

Here is the final measurement for what I need cut - 

4 x (32.00mm x 6mm Diameter) M3 thread both ends. Hole can be drilled straight through. 5mm deep minimum thread depth. Thread straight through if needed. 

4 x (7.00mm x 8mm Diameter) M3 thread straight through. 

3 x (9.00mm x 8mm Diameter) M3 thread straight through. 

1 x (4.00mm x 6mm Diameter) M3 thread straight through. 

7 x (51.00mm x 6mm Diameter) M3 thread both ends. Hole can be drilled straight through. 5mm deep minimum thread depth. Thread straight through if needed. 

4 x (5.00mm x 6mm Diameter) M3 thread straight through 

Anyone able to do this would be doing me a huge favor. 

The project - 







Thanks


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Jul 2013)

Best of luck.


----------



## marcros (24 Jul 2013)

i wonder whether a model engineering forum may be worth a look. I dont know a great deal, but it sounds like a watchmakers lathe might be the tool for the job.


----------



## Myfordman (24 Jul 2013)

All doable on a standard lathe but just a lot of fiddly work. 
Turning to diameter, parting , facing to length, centring, drilling and tapping.
Similar but not the same, standard parts are available which the OP could have purchased and designed the project around.


----------



## xXFIRE_WIREXx (25 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys. 

The parts really do need to be custom (like every other part of the build) as they are being used in the helmet visor area which has a tolerance down to .2mm.

The others are being used in the small control box you see in the front of the image. just a couple of mm here and there would mean no space for wires etc and the box would gain thickness... which it cant. 

Iv found a company willing to do the work for £50 so i think i will go with them. morse expensive than i thought but they can get it done now and fast. 

Cheers


----------



## mickthetree (26 Jul 2013)

Mind if I ask what its going to be used for? Just a fan of the band?


----------



## MARK.B. (26 Jul 2013)

would have thought £50 squid quite reasonable if you want it done in a hurry.


----------



## xXFIRE_WIREXx (26 Jul 2013)

mickthetree":1eysbnz9 said:


> Mind if I ask what its going to be used for? Just a fan of the band?



Yeah just a fan. Made the helmet originally just for a Halloween party i was going to - 






yeah turns out at about £2 each so not too bad. 

Thanks


----------

